# Black screen on startx



## Fobaz (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, I proudly installed FreeBSD as operating system on my Packard Bell nav50. I badly wanted XFCE as desktop environment so I typed:
[CMD=]pkg_add -r gnome2[/CMD]
then
[CMD=]pkg_add xorg[/CMD]
then

```
# cd /root
# rehash
# Xorg -configure
# cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
# shutdown -r now
```

After reboot I tried startx and the result was an error output of bad display name in "add" command, then a totally black screen, like it was shut down.

I tried 

[CMD=]Ctrl+Alt+Fn[/CMD]

but I wasn't able to return in text mode, so, after some googling I tried to find out my hostname and adding it in my hosts file. I started X again and the result was a rapid output (which I wasn't able to read) and a black screen again.

I also tried 
[CMD=]xfce4-session[/CMD]
but I got this error message:


```
(xfce4-session:1828) : Gtk warning **: cannot open display:
```

I also followed the x11 configuration guide but I get the same problem. In the end I read the /var/log/Xorg.0.log and I found some errors:

```
failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri! 2: no such file or directory
failed to change owner or group for file /dev/dri/card0! 2: no such file or directory
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1 (no such file or directory)
drmOpenDevice: open failed
```

Then after a few lines of apparently succeded operation for intel(0) the final line states:

```
intel(0): drmDropMaster failed: Unknown error: -1
```

I'm frustrated... please.. help!


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2011)

The specific video card in that machine is really important.  Searching shows that it may be GMA 3150, and this thread might help with that.


----------



## Fobaz (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply.. I'll try and let you know if it works!


----------



## Fobaz (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok, it seems that the solution is to install  xf86-video-intel29-2.9.1 drivers... but i don't know how... 

If I type

[cmd=]pkg_add -r xf86-video-intel29-2.9.1[/cmd]

I get the 
	
	



```
unable to fetch
```
 error! What should I do? Sorry I'm totally new to this.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## kisscool-fr (Feb 17, 2011)

Fobaz said:
			
		

> ```
> pkg_add -r xf86-video-intel29-2.9.1
> ```



Have you tried ?

```
[CODE]pkg_add -r xf86-video-intel29
```
[/code]


----------



## Fobaz (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes... but I get the same error


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2011)

Fobaz said:
			
		

> Ok, it seems that the solution is to install  xf86-video-intel29-2.9.1 drivers... but i don't know how...
> 
> If I type
> 
> ...



There's no package built for that port, so you'll have to use the port.

This may be one situation where not updating the ports tree first is preferable.  Maybe it won't matter.

Incidentally, you've provided nearly no information.  What version of FreeBSD?  Bits are cheap, use lots of them to describe your situation and it can make the problem much easier to solve.


----------



## Fobaz (Feb 17, 2011)

I have FreeBSD 8.1 on a Packard Bell nav50 equipped with a with a GMA 3150 gpu, Chipset Intel NM10.


----------



## Fobaz (Feb 17, 2011)

Ok I managed to find the port, but when I try to install I receive this output:


```
we have to wait of GEM support to get the ironlake chips to work
*** error code 1
```

Sounds horrible.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2011)

That was mentioned in the thread linked in post #2.  You have to comment out the IGNORE statement in the Makefile.


----------



## Fobaz (Feb 18, 2011)

IT WORKS! 

As explained in the linked thread I had to comment out the IGNORE line, then deinstall the old driver, install the intel29 one, and update the package database. It works just fine... I just needed a little reading about the Makefile in the manual...

Thank you life saviours!


----------

